# The legalities of importing????



## beckih1979 (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi does anyone know what the legalities of importing reptiles are as everywhere I look I get conflicting information. My main reason for asking is I am looking at purchasing a Chameleon which in my local pet shop sells for £450 but have recently seen someone advertising more or less any rep you can think of at much lower prices. I have spoke to the advertiser who has said he gets the reps imported from within the EU and can get hold of basically anything. This person does not own a pet shop and does this from home. Almost everything he has on offer are very young and he sells at a very low cost. Can anyone tell me if this is legal. Do you need to have some kind of licence or registration to import reptiles? Is there a limit on what species or how many reptiles are imported? Just very curious as to whether this is above board or not and where these may be coming from.
Thanks


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

if it's from within the EU it's not really importing in most cases. You can jump on a coach, go to Hamm, buy your choice of reptiles and get the coach back. As far as i'm aware you only need licenses for CITES and DWA animals.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

I'd have thought despite doing it from home he'd need a Pet shop licence because he's importing them and selling on for a profit...


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

I gather he's importing from outside eu. Who was selling a chameleon for over £400! Thats extensive for any species. 
He would need import/expot papers, someone he can trust - many buy land and ranch there own animals. Depending on the type of animals he may require something like a pet shop leicence. Chameleon imports do indeed happen but many are highly stressed, loaded with parisites and need room and time when imported. They often don't like other company and it's likely many will die within the first few months. I don't know if anyone will remember russel from camforna? He use to bring in shipments from Africa and had to use very well planted rooms for his shipments. And even then i know there was a % lost. Usually imported chameleon are not overly expensive to buy ....until they end up at a reptile/pet shop. I could understand a pair of chameleons at £400 from a shop perhaps however I wouldn't be buying them! What species was it? I would find a breeder if you could and buy captive bred. Speaking from past experience on buying/breeding central African species.


----------



## beckih1979 (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for your replies. The chameleon I would like to get is a panther. This is another of my questions the ones they have in the pet shop are already 18 months old and after having read alot of info on this breed it would seem alot of them only live between 2 and 5 years in captivity so you could be paying over £400 for something that only has 6 months life left in them. What age do you think you should buy a cham from and what sort of price should I be looking at?


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

You would be luck to export anything out of madagasca. 
Baby panthers go from £80-£120 there were a number at the IHS show this year. Three months is say minimum for your first time. I bought a four month yeoman for £40 at Kidderminster show.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

400 pounds is $640 bucks!

wow! that's a whole lot for a chameleon!


----------



## beckih1979 (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for your advice, this site is so useful


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

The person you are taling to is more then likliy an importer as others have said. There are loads of people that do imports including a few members on here. Running an import business means they have to be above the board with regards to normaly business regs as well as having appropaite cites for the animals that need them and an import liscence. The individuals does not have to have a Pet shop liscence unless they are selling to the general public however, 995 of the importers i have met hold these any way. 

If the person can get you the animal and it's in very good health then go for it. However, make sure you know what you are looking for. These may be farmed animals or wild cought animals so make sure you know what you want. 

The problem with importing chams in the stress so many people wont do it. The death rate in imported chams is very high, so be careful. If you can source a CB cham that will most likly be in better health. There are loads of people that breed panthers, just have a look in the classifide section. Thbey will also be cheaper then shops. 

Jay


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Spikebrit said:


> The person you are taling to is more then likliy an importer as others have said. There are loads of people that do imports including a few members on here. Running an import business means they have to be above the board with regards to normaly business regs as well as having appropaite cites for the animals that need them and an import liscence. The individuals does not have to have a Pet shop liscence unless they are selling to the general public however, 995 of the importers i have met hold these any way.
> 
> If the person can get you the animal and it's in very good health then go for it. However, make sure you know what you are looking for. These may be farmed animals or wild cought animals so make sure you know what you want.
> 
> ...


Hit the nail on the head Jay.


----------



## beckih1979 (Nov 15, 2010)

Thats great, some really good advice there thank you.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Spikebrit said:


> The person you are taling to is more then likliy an importer as others have said. There are loads of people that do imports including a few members on here. Running an import business means they have to be above the board with regards to normaly business regs as well as having appropaite cites for the animals that need them and an import liscence. *The individuals does not have to have a Pet shop liscence unless they are selling to the general public* however, 995 of the importers i have met hold these any way.
> 
> If the person can get you the animal and it's in very good health then go for it. However, make sure you know what you are looking for. These may be farmed animals or wild cought animals so make sure you know what you want.
> 
> ...


If you are sellling animals which you have not bred yourself then you need a pet shop licence. This includes wholesalers etc.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

ian14 said:


> If you are sellling animals which you have not bred yourself then you need a pet shop licence. This includes wholesalers etc.


Sorry that should have read unless they are selling. I know a few importers who import only for their own pets.


----------

